# Tyres



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good place to have my tyres changed in or near Preston please?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Last tyres I bought were my choice of tyres, through Tesco and fitted by referred local fitter. Tesco for the clubcard points towards the tunnel.
p-c


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I selected my tyres using Asda, however their fitting centre is Halfords, who cannot get my vehicle in. just as well I did not pay online. Got to look elsewhere now.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

What size are your tyres?

qué tamaño son sus neumáticos?

TM


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

If you are a member of the AA search AA tyres. They use National Tyres depots but are much cheaper.


----------

